# Loss Of Power To Some Outlets



## McConaghay (Sep 16, 2015)

2004 keystone outback 23rs
I've lost power to several, but not all outlets and the refrigerator.

I've checked for tripped breakers, tested the GFCI, checked fuses, unplugged the unit from shore power for a few minutes, switched all breaker switches.

Is there another GFCI somewhere?? 
Do you know what I've possibly missed?


----------



## Stumpy75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Try pulling the breaker panel and checking the tightness of the connections into the back of it, especially the neutral lines. There have been a lot of people reporting problems back there...


----------



## McConaghay (Sep 16, 2015)

ive checked, but I'll check again, never hurts to look again!! I've also checked the outlets now for loose connections... Nope, not that either.... Sigh. 
This may require a dealership visit. I dunno?


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

Did you check to outside outlets including the one where the frig plugs in. They are also on the GFI circuit.


----------



## McConaghay (Sep 16, 2015)

ED_RN said:


> Did you check to outside outlets including the one where the frig plugs in. They are also on the GFI circuit.


I checked the outside outlets but not where the fridge plugs in. 
i will try this!
I'm replacing part of the floor and just had to give up on troubleshooting the power. 
I also thought it could be the water pump, as that is the only thing that has been moved/ shifted since I've started working on the floor. 
Thank you for your suggestions, I'll definitely keep looking and will let you guys know what I find!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Water pump should not affect the AC outlets but there could be a loose ground/neutral wire that got moved/disconnected when you worked on the floor. There is typically a chassis ground that goes through the floor in the vicinity of the water pump.


----------



## McConaghay (Sep 16, 2015)

CamperAndy said:


> Water pump should not affect the AC outlets but there could be a loose ground/neutral wire that got moved/disconnected when you worked on the floor. There is typically a chassis ground that goes through the floor in the vicinity of the water pump.


How would I find this? there has been no indication of a power source being disrupted. 
Ive even consulted the local RV Repair dealership. He is thinking GFCI outlet. My uncle said we'd see if power is coming in but not out. 
Power is NOT going to the refrigerator. Only AC power.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

I had a loose neutral wire on our AC once. Take the cover off of the converter with the trailer unplugged from shore power. The neutral and ground bar should be at the bottom of the converter. Check to see if all of the screws are tight.


----------



## McConaghay (Sep 16, 2015)

I think I may have finally found the problem. I believe that I have an outlet that has gone bad. I decided to start checking all of the outlets again, and while checking one I noticed what looks to be burn/ overheating markings. I did seem to be having trouble with this outlet before. When charging my electronics, it didn't seem to charge it efficiently. I cannot believe that I had forgotten about that. I'm almost positive that I've found the culprit! I'll be heading to the RV center for a new outlet tomorrow. I'll update after I try the replacement! 
I really appreciate all the help. I've learned a lot about this RV in the last week!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Just get it at your local hardware store and save money. No reason to go to the RV store for the outlet.


----------



## McConaghay (Sep 16, 2015)

Well the GFCI and the malfunctioning outlet have been replaced and still no power to those few outlets. I'm seriously stumped. I'm going to start searching for an Electrical Schematic for my unit. Maybe there is something I'm missing.


----------



## McConaghay (Sep 16, 2015)

I have finally located the problem. I indeed have a loose wire in one of my receptacles. I can't believe that I missed checking it. It was in the ceiling. I can't imagine how it came loose unless it came loose from cutting out the floor. I only had a couple of small cuts, but I guess it was just enough vibration. Boy do I feel like a "Gilligan"







right now, but relived it wasn't something worse. I appreciate all the help, and I've learned more about my RV here in this forum and troubleshooting than I ever thought! 
Thank you all so much!


----------



## MO7Bs (Apr 11, 2009)

ob277rl said:


> McConaghay whenever I have to work on one of the existing RV style receptacles or add a new one, I replace it with a standard household style receptacle with screws on each side. I have to install an old work style outlet box, but that is simple to do. I have even upgraded some of the outlets with combination USB/120v receptacles, which make it convenient with all of the phones and pads that need to be charged. Good Luck.
> 
> Robert
> 
> ...


Thanks for this...been considering this upgrade!


----------

